# Big Score this Morning



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2020)

Got up early. Cold and cloudy out. In the truck by 5:45. I was still groggy but needed to get on the road. 

I managed to hit the personal care aisle at 6:10 AM and scored a 12 pack of toilet paper!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 22, 2020)

Congrats.

If everyone just bought 1 pkg, there wouldn't be a shortage. 

CV has nothing to do with digestive system upset, so I don't get the hoarding incentive.


----------



## overboard (Mar 22, 2020)

Could it be ---- it's scaring the crap out of everyone! :LOL2: 
Agree with CedarRiver, if everyone just bought what they needed , when they need it, there would be plenty to go around for everyone just like before the coronavirus scare.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Congrats.
> 
> If everyone just bought 1 pkg, there wouldn't be a shortage.
> 
> CV has nothing to do with digestive system upset, so I don't get the hoarding incentive.




It really is sad. At a time when we should be helping each other, people are hoarding things. I agree with normal purchasing there would be no shortage of bread, rice, soap, TP, or paper towels. People are in panic mode or are hoping to resell at a profit. One of our neighborhood websites has banned selling of TP or hand sanitizer for that very reason. 

And, there is another reason not to stock up. Spend a few weeks under a stay-home order and getting out to the grocery store for anything is a treat!


----------



## Scott F (Mar 22, 2020)

Costco for one is not taking returns from people who realized they didn’t need to buy 500 rolls of TP.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2020)

:LOL2:


----------

